# What size to make circles in Silhouette Studio



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have Silhouette Studo to make some custom patterns, and it says to make circles int he drawing program to fit the rhinestones...I get all that however my question is do I make the circles the exact size of the stones I intend to use or should they be slightly larger? If so, by how much? 

Thank you!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Always make your hole size at least 3 sizes larger. If you want 10SS stone (3mm) cut your holes either 13 or 14SS. This gives the stones a little room and makes it easier to brush in and lift with your tape. Dont forget to use baby power on your template after cutting and mounting on the backer board or your stones will stick to the glue that is left from cutting.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Where is the rhinestone feature in Silhouette Studio? I recently downloaded it but I haven't had a chance to play with it much.

Make the Cut also just came out with a new beta version that has rhinestone outline and fill. And you definitely need to select a larger rhinestone size from their menu in order to get circles properly sized for cutting.


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

There is no "feature" per say. On the instructional DVD they explain how you can do it by creating/using an image or path and making the circles that correspond to the rhinestone size and just keep duplicating the circle while you fill in over your image or along the path. However, on the DVD they do not give specific sizes the cirles sould be. I thought I migh be able to copy and paste known circle sizes form a store bought design but it seems you cannot edit those...or at least I have not fiqured out how yet...

If anyone knows a way, I would love to hear...


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you referring to editing the ones you download from the Silhouette store? You should be able to edit those and I can help you. I have jillions of them because I signed up for a one year unlimited subscription which just expired a week ago. So, if those are the ones you want to use, let me know and I'll help you figure it out! I can even make a quick video for you. : )


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, that is what I am trying to do. I think I fiqured out how to isolate the stones with the knife tool...so it is a start. Any tips would be welcomed. I really appreciate it. I have seen another of your videos and it really got me excited about this product....and now I have one!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you using RoboMaster or Silhouette Studio? I'm pretty sure you can break or ungroup those circles in either program, but the menu item / function will have a different name in the two programs.


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all their help. I think I am on the right track. I just ordered the funtime 2010 (after I accidently purchased Funtime Rhinestone first last week). I figured out how to edit and just make my own designs with the Silhouette Studio too and my first rubber template worked great. The only issue I had was it as a bit difficult to peel it off the backing without the dots. The dots just wanted to stay in the template and I had to give them all a poke with a pencil to get them to pop out. A bit tedious. I was using the blue sheet from the Silhouette starter kit and in the program had the rhinestone template material selected in the settings and the speed 10 and thickness 33. Thinking back should I have also selected "double cut"? Will that make removing the dots easier? Or, increase the thickness?

Also, I am going to order the green motif rubber from KNK but I do not see backing board on the site. What do you use as a backing for the templates?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes.... you definitely want to use two passes... that will make a big difference in getting those circles to release.

I've used stencil board from KNK USA as a backing. It's works great and it's not expensive. (Just look under Stencil in the left column), however, quite a few members here are now using foam board! So, give that a try, too. You can buy it at dollar stores and craft stores and lots of other places, too.


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

I ordered this kit 5 Sht Silhouette SD Supplimental 7200 ct Rhinestone Kit - eBay (item 310242171750 end time Nov-10-10 14:52:07 PST) but what actually came was a graphtec kit with the pink rubber instead of blue shown. Will this still work in my Silhouette SD...do I need to make any adjustments to the settings. The pink is a bit thicker than the blue. Has anyone with an SD used theis?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I've heard that the pink will not cut on a Silhouette, but I've not tested it myself. So, just give it a try. If it won't cut and you can't return it, then I'll swap some of the green I have with the pink. I've been eager to test the pink. If you're interested, let me know how large your piece is and I'll go ahead and cut and send you the same size green!


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok...that sounds fine...I think I will give it a try first. I'll update later with the results.


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, the pink was a no-go for me on the Silhouette SD. Barely scratched the surface. I would have to conclude that the pink material is just too dense even with a double-cut. SandyMcC - I sent you an email if you still wanted to swap. Thanks. -Amy


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... no problem! Happy to swap! : )


----------

